# Chatauqua Perchin 2/15



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Headed up to Chatauqua for the day with Johnboy and Peple and met Lightman up there. It was a little slower than the previous trip, but still had a good time and caught a bunch of nice Perch! Sitting on 12" of ice over 50' of water and catching Perch is sweet! If this place was just a little bit closer I'd be there every day! A big thanks goes out to our guide for the day, Lightman for once again putting us on fish and assisting us by pulling us out and back with his quad to the spot! Thanks Dave! Here's a pic of my pull for the day, most fish were 8-10" and are about to dropped into hot oil here in about 15 minutes!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Shootin for Saturday if I can get the security clearance.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Ive always wanted to fish that lake. I used to work with a few guys that would make a trip every year. Back then I could never get the time off to go. That lakes definetly on my "One of these days" list. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I think Im addicted to this lake. The bite might of been slow but the fished averaged a decent size. Pulling fish out of 50 fow is sweet.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice job PB, sure has turned out to be a great ice season. I've been talking to my fishing buddy and were hoping to get a long enough break to get up there before it's too late. Figures that we have a great year for icing and we end up busy as ever at the same time. 
Tell us, what is your secret cleaning method that involves a cordless drill, drywall screws, and a propane torch?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

All I can tell you is that you'll never find a bone in any of my filets!  It's nice being able to clean them in our basement, my wife isn't a big fan, but she wasn't home today to see me do it! Got the candles going now to mask the scent! 

I'm gonna try to get up there at least one more time before the seasons over. Lightman told me I should just buy a season pass, maybe he was right. Next year I'll put a little more thought into buying the season license and maybe a quad (doubt that)!


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

my dad's best friend who also is our barber told me he went up there this past fall with about 10 guys for 4-5 days and he told me that it was a great perch lake........I looked it up when I got home and bookmarked it so I wouldn't forget and after reading your report and looking at the pics it looks like a place to definitely check out.


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

Is there a catch limit of 30 perch per person like Lake Erie?

how much was the license for a day?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

50 perch/day and it's $15.00/day for license.


----------



## Porchmaster (May 19, 2004)

Grizz, Steelmagoo and I went over there on Sun and Mon. Sunday we caught 130+ and Monday we caught 85+. Didnt bring them all home, but we still had over 2 hours of cleaning when we got back. We went straight out of Pendergras (sp) in 33 feet of water. The hot lure was a very small blue and chrome rapala tipped with a minnow head. We also had 12+ inches of clear ice. Interestingly, Griz caught landed and released a 12 lb musky on his perch rig! It hit a couple of feet below the hole on the drop. The ranger said that we had a better catch rate than the other fishermen in the area. We lucked out and accidentally drilled holes over a couple of logs that seemed to attract fish. We will go again if Erie still has a pucker factor.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Did one of you guys have a red OGF sticker on the side of your vehicle? Someone pulling out of Hogans Hut at about 8:30 Monday morning had one...


----------



## jimbobber (Feb 24, 2005)

where is this lake ?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

The lake is in NY about 2-2.5 hours away from cleveland.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Parma,
That was probably me at Hogan's Hut. Ford Exploder with TEAM OGF sticker.
Double meat breakfast samiches at Hogan's Hut are outstanding, highly recommended.


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Fished Chatauqua friday out of longpoint, 3 of us ended up with 92 perch. Slow at 1st, then the bite was on from 2 to 4:30. Not many people out there. Was checked by the game warden, he said everyone was kinda slow. We also put the video down and looked like there was some hogs down there. Our biggest was 9 3/4 ''. Never seen anything else but perch, was hoping to see a musky. Usually use buckshot lures but they wanted the small pimples with small LIVELY minnows. Might be my last trip there this year as we are getting ready for the walleye run here in maumee. Had a great time everytime we went to NY tho, thanks for all your help........


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

Three of us fished yesterday out of Prendergras in 33-36 FOW and caught 120+. Marked a ton of fish but it was slow all day (9A-5P) they would hit for a little bit and shut down, still beats sitting at home. Talked to Lightman at Hogan's Hut, hope he had a good day also.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

keep us updated on the walleyes ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Full_Choke (Apr 13, 2004)

Ok I've heard enough, I'll be heading over Wednesday and Thursday. Anyone else going?


----------

